
How to get the attention of a busy person - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2019/08/30/how-to-get-the-attention-of-a-busy-person/
======
newsreview1
Agreed. As a veteran at my company. I am usually more than happy to help when
a newcomer or (dare I say underling) that is gifted, creative, or enthusiastic
seeks help or guidance. If that individual however, hasn't done their
homework, don't expect me to do it for you. Approach me as a colleague and I'm
less likely to view you as a brown-noser. Some of my favorite co-workers are
those who have come to me with new ideas initially. Our field is one that
thrives on innovation, when the proper track has been laid.

